# Russian freighter 10-5-07



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok well we made it out today even though the seas were pretty rough. Stayed at the Freighter most of the day. Here are the results.\

Chris


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine mess of fish :hungryglad someone was able to get out.:toast


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow! thats alot of big blacksnapper! congrats


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job guys!! Brave'n the waves!! Someone is eat'n good tonight.


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you catch them or shoot them?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *motivator (10/5/2007)*Did you catch them or shoot them?


We were shooting. Only 3 on the boat though. There were more AJ down there. I wish we had bigger limits.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome work guys.....:bowdown


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you open the pictures? When I click on the file it takes me back to the home page.:banghead


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *no hooks (10/6/2007)*How do you open the pictures? When I click on the file it takes me back to the home page.:banghead


Hey Bro,

I'm not sure what the problem is. I just tried clicking on them and they worked fine. I can try and get them posted in a different way. I haven't quite figured out the picture editor thingy magig yet. 

Not much to look at anyway. Three AJ (29-34 inches), 8-9 black snapper, and a couple of scamps. I'll try to get them re-posted later.

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

By the way, it was a total beat down out there on Friday. I hope the weather is better for you guys this weekend for the tourny. If it's anything like Friday, you're going to be in for a long hard run.

Also, we lost an anchor out there Friday on the freighter. Long story.... We were all out of bottom time after three dives, so we sadly had to just pack it up and head home. Should haveabout 200 ft of anchor rope and about 10 foot of chain attached. If anyone happens to recovers it before I do, (next week) might be a reward if you want to return it.

Hope you guys have a good trip and good luck with the tourny.

Chris


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Boy that's a good mess of some good fish. I'm gettin hungry just looking at them thinkin of fish sandwiches.:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :clap


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Very Nice:clap:clap:clap


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!!!

I had to log on in order to open the files...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!!:clap


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Pics. I have to go Mon- hope it lays down some!!!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice post guy. Looks like a fun little trip. How was the water below? Vis, Current?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Vis was approx 40 ft, current was negligble at 85 ft.


----------

